# Astros In Action Urban Invitational Baseball Tournament



## Firebird65 (Feb 28, 2013)

Pics taken Sunday, February 24, 2013 at Minute Maid Park in Houston, TX. Schools participating included the Texas Southern Tigers, Prairie View A&M Panthers, Southern Jaguars and Alabama State Hornets.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Duplicate threads are not allowed!


----------



## Firebird65 (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow... THAT'S your reaction? Uh, thanks, I guess. Although there are no duplicate threads. But I guess I appreciate your response, such as it is.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Firebird65 said:


> Wow... THAT'S your reaction? Uh, thanks, I guess. Although there are no duplicate threads. But I guess I appreciate your response, such as it is.



Cool.. you changed out the images in the other thread! Nice images.. you have a good eye, and good timing on the action shots!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 28, 2013)

Firebird65 said:


> Wow... THAT'S your reaction? Uh, thanks, I guess. Although there are no duplicate threads. But I guess I appreciate your response, such as it is.



It's okay, some people just don't know how to read the dates in the first sentence of your post.


----------



## leeroix (Mar 1, 2013)

Why do these and the ones in your other thread look noisy? What ISO were you at?


----------

